# Fosters Needed



## soridabela (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi - I am a member of a rescue group cover the tri-state are and beyond. We are looking for fosters to help out with our dogs. We focus on dogs that are on the euthanasia list in high kill shelters. They may not necessrily be Goldens, but they will all be thoroughly assessed and tested with other dogs, cats etc. Please let me know if you are willing to foster and help save a life. I just recently pulled two labs and a shepard mix, all of who are GREAT dogs that were at the end of their time. They have approximatley ONE WEEK only to get adopted before they get put down to make room for thenext stray. PLEASE HELP SAVE A LIFE. FOR EVERY FOSTER WE HAVE WE SAVE A DOG. 

Thanks, Lori

http://healrescue.wordpress.com/http://www.heal


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for a rescue that needs fosters!!!


----------

